# DANGER PLEASE READ VERY URGENT



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

GUYS I HAVE GOT A BLOODY VIRUS FROM THE TT FORUM, FROM A GUY POSTING A VIDEO OF CHRISTINA AGUILERA DANCING ETC, I KNOW VERY STUPID OF ME, ITS CAUSING MAYHEM AND IM LUCKY JUST TO GET ONTO THE TT FORUM, SPY SWEEPER WONT GET RID OF IT AND I GET REDIRECTED EVERY PAGE I GO INTO AND HAVE TO TRY AND STOP IT ETC. WHATEVER YOU DO DONT OPEN THE LINK AND TRY AND REPORT HIM IF YOU CAN. CANT REMEMBER HIS NAME BUT HES ONLY POSTED ABOUT 6 POSTS, CHEERS GUYS


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody know what he is on about???

Where is the video not to click on???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72276

Nick


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

www.hitmanpro.nl
- It will update and scan 100% AUTOMATICALLY with multiple programs so you can just start it and let it be. Any threats it cannot delete/quarantine will be removed at the next startup with a new scan.

www.getfirefox.com
- Because you like porn, and FF is safer that that POS IE


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I thought this post was something important about the TT :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, Christina Aguilera's TT's (not the vehicular TT variety! :wink: ).


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Did she danced naked?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> GUYS I HAVE GOT A BLOODY VIRUS FROM THE TT FORUM, FROM A GUY POSTING A VIDEO OF CHRISTINA AGUILERA DANCING ETC, I KNOW VERY STUPID OF ME, ITS CAUSING MAYHEM AND IM LUCKY JUST TO GET ONTO THE TT FORUM, SPY SWEEPER WONT GET RID OF IT AND I GET REDIRECTED EVERY PAGE I GO INTO AND HAVE TO TRY AND STOP IT ETC. WHATEVER YOU DO DONT OPEN THE LINK AND TRY AND REPORT HIM IF YOU CAN. CANT REMEMBER HIS NAME BUT HES ONLY POSTED ABOUT 6 POSTS, CHEERS GUYS


Eeegyt


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS I HAVE GOT A BLOODY VIRUS FROM THE TT FORUM, FROM A GUY POSTING A VIDEO OF CHRISTINA AGUILERA DANCING ETC, I KNOW VERY STUPID OF ME, ITS CAUSING MAYHEM AND IM LUCKY JUST TO GET ONTO THE TT FORUM, SPY SWEEPER WONT GET RID OF IT AND I GET REDIRECTED EVERY PAGE I GO INTO AND HAVE TO TRY AND STOP IT ETC. WHATEVER YOU DO DONT OPEN THE LINK AND TRY AND REPORT HIM IF YOU CAN. CANT REMEMBER HIS NAME BUT HES ONLY POSTED ABOUT 6 POSTS, CHEERS GUYS
> ...


yep - but who do you report these things to to protect the idiots.

Or maybe they should be left so the idiots can't get online any more :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jae will of course be fully aware of this problem - it's nothing new - it's just not that easy to protect an open forum from these type of accounts. One solution would to have to authorise each and every account - volunteers?

As for those..... "oh look here at chick dancing naked" type links - who protects the idiots........ no one.... they just learn not to do it next time.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The only safe way is not to click on any links as the name of the link can be changed.

This does need sorting :evil:

Here's another one

Click here for safe links to christina :wink:

This was reported last night and it's still there :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

saint said:


> Jae will of course be fully aware of this problem - it's nothing new - it's just not that easy to protect an open forum from these type of accounts. One solution would to have to authorise each and every account - volunteers?


How many people join per day? I'm quite happy to help out with mundane stuff like this for a forum that I've been on for longer than any other, kept coming back to, and still proves its worth.

During the week, unless flat out at work, I "show posts since last visit" many times per day, so that would make it easy for me to weed this rubbish out.

Has the forum become more popular since the last time more mods were added, and do we need more, even if it's only simply to kill accounts and delete these posts?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

people need to get a life and stop thense viruses, wahts the feckin point of it all, my computer still isnt working right, ive run spy sweeper about 50 bloomin times but every time i load a page is just gets redirected to another bloody page saying error we can help buy this etc etc, anybody able to help im going mad :? heres thew page i get sent to http://idnserror.com/


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> people need to get a life and stop thense viruses, wahts the feckin point of it all, my computer still isnt working right, ive run spy sweeper about 50 bloomin times but every time i load a page is just gets redirected to another bloody page saying error we can help buy this etc etc, anybody able to help im going mad :? heres thew page i get sent to http://idnserror.com/


you can't stop people house breaking - you install an alarm

you can't stop people shop lifting - you employee security guards

you can't stop people stealing cars - you install an alarm/tracker

you can't stop people releasing viruses - protect yourself in the first place...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> heres thew page i get sent to http://idnserror.com/


they are clever ain't they:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/idnserror.JPG

looks like an error and click on the bar at the top to resolve.......

it just makes it worse........

if you can't clean up, time to reformat and reinstall.

Justin


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so how do i do that then justin cheers for the help by the way


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/idnserror.JPG

 

How many taskbar icons??

I hope you have a speedy system to cope with that lot.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dont worry thats not my computer thats just a copy and paste etc lol


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> How many taskbar icons??
> 
> I hope you have a speedy system to cope with that lot.


yep - very speedy dual processor notebook with 2GB RAM.

Usually have a virtual machine or 2 running as well.


----------

